# DIRECTV Application for iPhone 1.0.5 - Issues Only



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is an Issues Only thread for the DIRECTV Application for iPhone. Non-issue posts will be deleted.

The First Look thread is located here: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154458

The Wish List thread is located here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154459


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

ON Demand Channels not listed? Just get a bar Ch. 1000-2000.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

On Demand channels are not available in this version. They may be available in a future version.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Programs that do not start at the top or bottom of the hour do not show up when viewing the "Date & Time" guide. A program that bleeds over by just a few minutes into the next 30 minute block shows as taking up that entire 30 minute block.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

The "START SEARCH" button should be on the main search screen, not the data entry popup. This would allow changing the search fields after entering the search term. It would also allow an extension where there is a different search term for different search fields.

As it is, I have (already) had the search term clear itself because I didn't push the SEARCH button before I checked the search filed selection. Hate to re-enter something that ought to persist.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

What's the purpose of the remote recording serial number?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

tgater said:


> What's the purpose of the remote recording serial number?


So you can identify which DVR you want to record to. You can give them friendly names if you log in to your account on the DirecTV website. But this thread should only be about issues...


----------



## snipes007 (Jan 28, 2007)

Getting "You are not subscribed to this channel" for all channels and shows. They appear grayed out. Retried logon but same. Scheduling via m.directv.com works fine.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

I did a search for House and I got everything but House in the search results.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to the right arrow 'Search Options' by the search text box and set 'Title Only' and 'House' pops up first.

Maybe it needs some check boxes or like the HR search, some filters.

Or since we have 'Search' and 'Browse' on the tab bar, the search screen should have 

Search by Title
Search by Keyword
Search by Artist
etc.

instead of repeating the Browse by Channel or Date and Time that also appear under 'Browse'


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Something just happened since my post of 5:52. . . all three of ours - touch, iPhone, iPhone just started asking for password again and now give error "incorrect email / password combination. . . view as guest fails with "Guest Access failed - error with data request"


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nevermind, they're all in again. . . without asking for pw.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Go to the right arrow 'Search Options' by the search text box and set 'Title Only' and 'House' pops up first.
> 
> Maybe it needs some check boxes or like the HR search, some filters.
> 
> ...


Or maybe a way to set the priority when searching?


----------



## StephenT (Mar 6, 2008)

Getting an incorrect login when trying to log in. I go to the DirecTV website and use the exact same username and password and get in. I notice that a one star review in the app store mentions this same problem.


----------



## quadmandan97 (Feb 8, 2007)

If you type in wrong username or password, you need to back out of program and reopen it to enter correct one. The app wont recognize an updated username or password if typed in.


Edit: seems to work now. might have been a server issue.


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Something just happened since my post of 5:52. . . all three of ours - touch, iPhone, iPhone just started asking for password again and now give error "incorrect email / password combination. . . view as guest fails with "Guest Access failed - error with data request"


I have experienced this same problem on the iTouch. Logging into the DirecTV application, did some searches, then switch to another application and tried to go back to the DirecTV app would continue to give me "incorrect email / password combination". I attempted to relaunch the application with the same results.


----------



## snipes007 (Jan 28, 2007)

Was getting incorrect login/password. After reconnect. All seems to be okay. Shows no longer grayed out.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Login is fine on wi-fi. I checked 3G and it took multiple attempts to connect.


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have had a few crashes at random times. I will log when they happen as I didn't the previous times.


----------



## jblanken64 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm seeing show on all local channels blacked out, but I can go to the website and the show are available to record. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## ApriliaTuono (Feb 12, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> On Demand channels are not available in this version. They may be available in a future version.


I dont see why you would want to have on-demand channels listed anyway, there wouldnt be a point to using the dvr space when the program is on demand. the only purpose i can see would be to see whats on the on demand list which seems a little like a moot point.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

DL'd the App yesterday used it a couple of times & it worked fine.
Tried to use it tonight & I'm getting very long screen load tomes & a "technical difficulties" message that tells me to try again.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

ApriliaTuono said:


> I dont see why you would want to have on-demand channels listed anyway, there wouldnt be a point to using the dvr space when the program is on demand. the only purpose i can see would be to see whats on the on demand list which seems a little like a moot point.


You think of a program while talking at dinner with some friends, pull out the iPhone, look it up, select it, and by the time you get home. . .

What's moot about that?


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Works well for me; I saw all the tons of 'doesn't work on WiFi, can't login' reviews, but worked for me first time (1.0.5) on an iTouch (WiFi, of course).

Issue:

Max of 6 units displayed. That's probably fine, except it shows units that you can't record to, like H21's. This seems a trivial coding step: only show DVRs! 

So, one of mine isn't displayed because it's showing a receiver-only device. I know many won't have 6 DVRs, but showing non-DVRs seems like a major oversight.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The way I understand it, you can scroll up and down in the window to see the rest of his receivers. You should see 8 receivers before needing to scroll.


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

TheMoose said:


> DL'd the App yesterday used it a couple of times & it worked fine.
> Tried to use it tonight & I'm getting very long screen load tomes & a "technical difficulties" message that tells me to try again.
> 
> Same thing here.


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

I used the iphone app to instruct the DVR to record a couple programs last night. The programs show up on My Playlist but when I try to watch them there is nothing there. All the other recordings work fine including those I set up today using the normal remote control method.


----------



## jake14mw (Oct 5, 2007)

Richard said:


> Requires DIRECTV Plus® DVR (models R15, R16, R22), DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (models HR20, HR21, HR23) or TiVo® Series 2 receivers with 6.4a software


When I tried to add a series recording, it would take it for my HR20, but not for my HR10 or SDTivo. It said something like "Series recording not supported for this device" or something like that. It did work for recording a single episode though.


----------



## Armak (Jul 16, 2007)

timmy1376 said:


> TheMoose said:
> 
> 
> > DL'd the App yesterday used it a couple of times & it worked fine.
> ...


----------



## Armak (Jul 16, 2007)

Armak said:


> timmy1376 said:
> 
> 
> > Same for me. It works on my wife's iphone but not mine. Keep getting "experiencing difficulties" screen. I have removed the app and reinstalled it a number of times. I have also rebooted my iphone (once with the app and once without.) What next???
> ...


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

> Originally Posted by TheMoose
> DL'd the App yesterday used it a couple of times & it worked fine.
> Tried to use it tonight & I'm getting very long screen load tomes & a "technical difficulties" message that tells me to try again.





timmy1376 said:


> Same for me. It works on my wife's iphone but not mine. Keep getting "experiencing difficulties" screen. I have removed the app and reinstalled it a number of times. I have also rebooted my iphone (once with the app and once without.) What next???
> :nono:


Mine started working agan the next day & is still working.


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a first generation 8GB iPhone with the 1.0.5 version of the App. Whenever I attempt to use the "Record This Series" button, the application immediately closes. I've deleted and reloaded the app. and I've rebooted the iPhone, but continue to get the same symptom.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

leesweet said:


> So, one of mine isn't displayed because it's showing a receiver-only device. I know many won't have 6 DVRs, but showing non-DVRs seems like a major oversight.


Stuart, I've figured this out; it's not actually showing my H21. The names are the DTV website names and not the 'friendly names', and my H21 and HR21's names are so close there that I was confused. My bad...

(I knew the 'non-DVR' couldn't have been missed, especially since we have beta testers from here...)

I guess since it's emulated the website (which makes sense), we need to take a little more care in how we name things. Too bad there's only 10 characters available.

(Sorry for the false alarm!)


----------



## Maui (Feb 17, 2009)

None of the recordings I've set up using the iphone are viewable through mrv


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

No problem here.


----------



## stewie123 (Oct 7, 2008)

I am glad there is an iPhone app. Too bad it fails with that error message a lot of people are getting on my particular iphone. Oh well.


----------



## stewie123 (Oct 7, 2008)

The iPhone error message I get is:

"Sorry, we are experiencing some technical difficulties. Please try again."

If I tap on the message, I get a debug screen that says:

"Error Parsing Start Time parameter"

Then there is a field below labeled "Option Toggle" where text can be entered.

I have done all the usual stuff, uninstall/reinstall the app, power cycle the phone, all that, no effect. Been like this for days.

The phone is not jailbroken, nothing unusual has been done the phone.

So the app does not work for me.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Try this as a possible workaround ...

Go to "Settings" for your iPhone. From there select "General", then select "Date and Time". Once there change "24-Hour Time" to "On". Exit settings and go back to you home screen. Then follow the previous steps again, but this time turn "24-Hour Time" to "Off". After doing this the DIRECTV App should work.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Doug! I was getting the same error as the others but I followed your instructions and it started working for me.

Great App! Thank You DirecTV and the testing team!


----------



## Jeffer (Apr 11, 2009)

I just tried version 1.0.5 on my iPhone and although the DVR friendly names are correct, the last four digits of the serial numbers don't match any of my DVRs. The DirecTV website has the correct serial numbers and friendly names.


----------



## MurphieNB (Sep 13, 2006)

jake14mw said:


> When I tried to add a series recording, it would take it for my HR20, but not for my HR10 or SDTivo. It said something like "Series recording not supported for this device" or something like that. It did work for recording a single episode though.


The same thing is happening for me, but only for one receiver. I can record series OK with our HR20, but not for our R15. Is the R15 truly not supported for a series record through the iPhone app?

When I first tried to do a series record on the R15, I got the error message. Now all that happens is that the application closes out.

Edit: Just went to the DirecTV website, and the option to do series recording for the R15 is greyed out, says the option is not available. Hmmm.


----------



## sn0wballz (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello guys, 

I recently installed this App on my iphone after getting the directv service this weekend.

The problem I am having with the application is that it is not showing all of my subscribed channels. The website works fine, however. 

I can change the settings to show "all channels" but when I try to pick something to record I see the message "You are not subscribed to this channel." Like I said I can goto the website and record fine, just not through the app. 

This has been happening for two days, I've logged out/in, uninstalled the app. Not sure what else to do. Any suggestions?

TIA!


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

The only problem I've had is dates. It seems to be stuck on the month of May.


----------

